# 5D Mark ii units sold



## dynamicproductions (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey everyone!
I am compiling a short essay regarding how the 5D mrk ii had started the trend of DSLR cinematography. Does anyone have an idea of how many units Canon has sold vs the original 5D? I remember Vincent Laforet stating some number in his HDSLR Cinematography class but cant for the life of me remember what it is! I have also seached and searched on google but cant seem to find the right phrase to search with!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 19, 2012)

You should email Canon directly with that question. I've contacted other companies for information and they were happy to help out.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 19, 2012)

dynamicproductions said:


> Hey everyone!
> I am compiling a short essay regarding how the 5D mrk ii had started the trend of DSLR cinematography. Does anyone have an idea of how many units Canon has sold vs the original 5D? I remember Vincent Laforet stating some number in his HDSLR Cinematography class but cant for the life of me remember what it is! I have also seached and searched on google but cant seem to find the right phrase to search with!
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Very interesting question and topic. I'd like to read that when you're done and if it's public. I've been wondering also about their actual profit margin on this thing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2012)

Canon has never released this information, people pickup hints, like what position is it on amazon.com's selling list, and some market analysts may get information from a few camera sellers and use that as a basis for a educated guess.


----------

